# Filter question ?



## Fishboy 27 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello again its me Fishboy with another crazy question ? Im having trouble deciding which filter i should get for my 75 gallon tank. I read up on all the information there is to know.bout different kinds ok filters any advice well do and help thanks.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I have an Aquaclear 110 on my 75 ATM but am going to soon upgrade to a DIY sump. The AC 110 keeps up just fine, but I want to overstock my tank so I need more filtration.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I am partial to the canister filters that way you can have the tank closer to the wall. 
It is a neater way to go and it is very quiet. 
I have the pen-plax cascade 1000 and I love it. 
I have had this filter for over 3 years and it is still running strong as ever.

never had a problem with it. 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Ive always run HOB penguins and emperor filters they are great and get the job done
if you are looking for something better than just getting the job done i recently bought the eheim 2217 canister its amazing and i love it.
canisters are the way to go to just put it over the top


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have an Eheim 2075 and Eheim 2229 on my 75g. I used to have an AC110 and an AC70 on it. Canisters give you more area for media. I prefer them over anything else now.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I was considering going with a canister filter but thought it would be interesting to try a wet/dry filter instead. Plus it gives me a reason to build something since I am doing a DIY wet/dry filter.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Fish...

I'm a fan of AquaClear HOBs. Much easier on the wallet than canisters and a lot easier to service. I've had my AquaClears for about eight years and haven't replaced one yet.

A couple of AC 50s placed on opposite sides of the tank and an aggressive water change routine of removing and replacing a minimum of half the tank volume every week and your water conditions will be "pristine".

B


----------



## hookthefish (Dec 17, 2011)

Fishboy 27 said:


> Hello again its me Fishboy with another crazy question ? Im having trouble deciding which filter i should get for my 75 gallon tank. I read up on all the information there is to know.bout different kinds ok filters any advice well do and help thanks.


Depends on how much your willing to spend. I use 3- 20" whole hose filters, 1st is a 200 micron bag filter, 2nd is cartridge filled with Matrix biofilter stone, 3rd is 50 micron pleated filter.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

what are you planning on putting in the tank? you should figure that out first as that'll definetly help you finding out what kind you actually need.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

I use the Aqueon 55/75 HOB filter for my 75 gallon. It goes up to 90 gallons, so you can overstock a little. I love it because when you completely fill the tank it is so quiet. It also keeps the water clear.


----------

